# Guitar



## NorthernRedneck

One thing I like to do to pass the time is play guitar. I do play in a band at church but that's not what this thread is about. I hadn't made a video of myself playing in years. So I decided to try out making a short video of a song I've been working on. It's actually a fingerpicking version of the song "I can only imagine " by mercy me. I don't have words to it but if you want to suggest something post it below and I'd be glad to try it out. 

https://youtu.be/m2LLDo7mILw


----------



## Bamby

If I played he's one I'd try to master...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoxHGxQw9ws"]Greg Lake  - Still You Turn Me On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. I like that. But never heard it before. That'll give me something to try tomorrow.


----------



## Doc

Here is one my brother could play and I wanted to learn but never did. 

Blackbird.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l5L34VqzlU"]The Beatles - Blackbird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a lovely melody, Brian!
I like the chord changes.
I was humming along with sustained notes.

Good job.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I'll have a Christmas Carol on here in a bit.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> One thing I like to do to pass the time is play guitar. I do play in a band at church but that's not what this thread is about. I hadn't made a video of myself playing in years. So I decided to try out making a short video of a song I've been working on. It's actually a fingerpicking version of the song "I can only imagine " by mercy me. I don't have words to it but if you want to suggest something post it below and I'd be glad to try it out.
> 
> https://youtu.be/m2LLDo7mILw


 
 Very nice Brian.

 I wish I was a poet and could help you with that.

 Is that an Alvarez?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. That's a seagull s7 folk cedar I picked up a few months ago. It's a touch smaller than my Taylor and takamine guitars. I like it because it plays nice and makes an excellent couch guitar at home. The seagull guitars have a wider neck and are easier to play if you have bigger hands.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I played this during the Christmas eve service my band played a couple years ago. It was a solo to a packed house. Probably 200 people at that service. We're used to playing to 20-30 people max. 

https://youtu.be/6KdTLmkJrbo


----------



## FrancSevin

The tone is much like my Alvarez A 5021 12 String. I purchased it back in the early 80's.  The comparable current Model is the A12 Dreadnought.

 I like the Cedar's but they are pricey. For no more than I play, and given my talent level, the Alvarez is more than adequate.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Alvarez makes a good guitar. I have a small parlor Alvarez I keep out at camp for campfires. It's great.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> The tone is much like my Alvarez A 5021 12 String. I purchased it back in the early 80's.  The comparable current Model is the A12 Dreadnought.
> 
> I like the Cedar's but they are pricey. For no more than I play, and given my talent level, the Alvarez is more than adequate.



Back in the days prior to the serice and BN (before 'Nam) I was a semi-pro folk singer.  My main guitar was a Yamaha 12 string - I can't remember the model# - and my secondary was a Yamaha FG-180 6 string with a personality disorder; it thought it was a Martin D18!  Both were stolen while I was in the hospital dealing with my first knee surgery.   

I don't sing anymore - 'Nam took care of that - and some nerve damage in my right arm from the same cause means no more finger picking, so I basically don't play any more.  And yes, I miss both things, a lot!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have a seagull 12 string dreadnought. It doesn't get played much though. I have an on again off again itch for a Martin. I prefer the smaller body acoustics these days more for comfort. I can't stand for long especially with a guitar strapped to me. So I always sit to play. Even at church. I also can't hold my arms up for long due to back pain which makes a mini jumbo body the best choice. 

Thankfully I can still play. That's the one thing I can do without too much pain after my accident. I don't do near as much fingerpicking as I'd like. I also used to play electric guitar way back in high school playing with my buddies in a metal band. I don't have one any more. Though I do have 7 guitars.


----------



## FrancSevin

Motivated by our conversations here, I got the 12 string out last night.  It has been so long I couldn't play it much at all.  No strength in my left hand and no calluses. 

 Frostbite back in the seventies plays havoc with the skin on my hands to this day.  My finger tips are peeling off this morning from the attempt.  It's why I stopped playing years ago.

 Two strings are broken on the Alvarez 12.  The Martin has nylon strings and sounds tuby as hell.  But just so I can get back in the game, I may string the 12 with plastic for a while until my fingers build strength and hopefully, some callus.

 I gave my Apollo 12 string hollow body electric to my nephew who plays professionally. The narrow neck was impossible for my big maws. And besides, he is really talented.  I don't miss it.

 But I do miss "passing time" as Brian put it earlier, just foolin' around with a g'itar.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. Glad this thread inspired you to pick up the guitar again. New strings make a world of difference. I just changed mine the other day on the seagull s6. If you ever get the chance, try out a seagull. They are built in Canada and are easy on the wallet. They have a wider neck for us guys with big claws. They are a very good quality guitar for a decent price.

I have a $2000 Taylor (which sounds amazing and plays great) but I prefer my seagull for sitting at home plucking away in the recliner.


----------



## Downhill44

Way to go on making the video.  I tried to learn to play for some years, but never got to the point where I felt like I could say that I could play.  Actually, the fact that you mentioned you play in a church band says a lot.  I think that church bands are a perfect avenue for someone to have opportunities to play with other people, and in front of people in a relatively low-pressure environment.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I too have spent a lot of time with the guitar.
I have half a 20 foot container, and then some full of gear.
Basses, drums, A huge PA system, guitars all over the place, amplifiers up the yin yang.....
I even taught my wife to appreciate and play bass.

I lost my inspiration to play 5 or 6 years ago.

I have a bunch of stuff I recorded too, but don't want to hijack your thread.
Maybe we can make a post your music thread?

Keep on pickin'!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

I'm still struggling with the Ukulele.

But now that Melen is home with her dog Nelson the Corgi I can't go near the ukulele.  Every time it is strummed he runs up to it and barks.


----------



## leadarrows

This chick I use to date playing in the bar I managed. By this time at night she is pretty drunk on Crown and this is not a great recording but you will still get the idea. She's good.
Shoot I can't get the video to post. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHWhzbl8TL0https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHWhzbl8TL0


----------



## Jim_S RIP

As a favor to me would you guys take up the banjo?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. No banjo for me. 

I was at the church last night for a livestream abbreviated church service. Just two of us from the band and our archdeacon presiding. And one person filming. We've taken to doing both the 5pm Saturday and the 10am Sunday service this way so that our parishioners can still worship. There's a link of one of the songs we did on our website but I can't copy just the link to the video. You have to scroll down to the bottom of the page to see it.  

https://www.stpaulsanglicanchurch.ca/

Sad that a strong parish like ours has been reduced to this.


----------

